# OT: So what music does everybody listen to?



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Since its been a little dead in here, what does everybody listen to here?

I am mainly into Rock, some Rap, and a lot of Techno/Trance


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

I listen to hip-hop mostly mainstream and otherwise.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm mainly into rock and metal but do give a lot of other stuff a listen.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

there is good music of every genre except death metal


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ There is some great death metal.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

give me an electric guitar, some breakable furniture, about 20 speakers, lots of that white clown face paint and dark red lipstick and see through mesh clothing and i can be a death metal star


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

That's not death metal. That's Slipknot.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm a musical mutt. I listen to everything from hard rock to classical, to jazz, to big band, to pop, to rap, to country, to R & B, to metal.

You would be hard pressed to name a genre where I can't find something in it that I like.

As for my all-time faves... Frank Sinatra, Green Day, Jack Johnson, Madonna, Pearl Jam, Metallica, Jay-Z, Jewel. 

What can I say?? I'm ecclectic!


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

I know everyone is going to take away my "Cool, down, and real" card, but I pretty much listen to jazz, bossa nova, the chairman of board along with Dean Martin and Tony Bennett. I listen to old skool soul and Babyface is my favorite singer. Yes I'm black and I love Frank Sinatra, WHAT! One sad day for me was when Luther Vandross died, Barry White not long before that.

If I never listen to rap again in my life as constructed today, I will be a happy person. I stopped listening when they stopped saying anything, along with alot of singers today. Being a pretty spiritual person probably has alot to do with the music I listen to. Okay now that you've all cussed me out just know that I don't have a problem with what everyone else likes, to each his own you know. 
My older brother says I was born into the wrong decade. I'm a child of the 80s though born in the 70s. :biggrin:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

1st- Jazz 
2nd- R&B
3rd- Rap
4th- anything else


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

debarge said:


> the chairman of board along with Dean Martin and Tony Bennett. I listen to old skool soul and Babyface is my favorite singer. Yes I'm black and I love Frank Sinatra, WHAT!


Yay another Frankie lover!! I love most all of the Rat Pack... except Peter Lawford.. crummy political pain in the arse if you ask me. The day Frankie died I cried. He was one of the people I wanted to meet someday. I have just about every CD made of Frankie, Dean Martin and Sammy D.

Tony Bennett.. eh.. not as thrilled with him.

But don't ever let anyone tell you that its wrong for you to love Sinatra!! :biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Rap, Hip/hop, R&B, some rock, and trance/techno.

Everything else is garbage.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> Rap, Hip/hop, R&B, some rock, and trance/techno. Everything else is garbage.


I love comments from intelligent people.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

I grew up listening to Jazz and country since my parents are very into those two, so i tend to stay away because i alwas was forced to listen to it that much. 

Some metal is ok, i never really got into it really.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Metal. Right now, I'm listening Metallica.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

cornholio said:


> Metal. Right now, I'm listening Metallica.



Hey when's their new album due?



I listen to most genres, and as chn353 says they all have their good and bad


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

TracywtFacy said:


> Hey when's their new album due?


:whoknows:


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Everithing good and not that mainstream (generally) but as style: first pick wold be dnb, dub then jazz, house, techno, electroclash, hip-hop (basicly only old school)/progressive rock... but it depens as party addict I go to house and dnb partys (to listen artists and dance) but I like to see as much classical music in live as I can and once a week (at least I listen live jazz with some friend and Martini


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Pretty much anything. As long as the beats are good, and there seems to have been some passion put into it im ok with it. What I dont like is music where it is blatantly obvious they are just making it for the money (alot of pop tends to be like this, ie - Paris Hilton, etc).

At the moment I would say im mostly into hip-hop (the talib, common, etc style rather than 50 cent, eminem etc) and chillout music (stuff like Ministry of Sound Chillout Sessions, Cafe del Mar, etc)


----------

